

Scientists slow the speed of light - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-30944584

======
jballanc
Physicists have, in the past, slowed down the group velocity of light. This
appears (if the results hold) to be a genuine slowing of the phase velocity,
which would be huge. To understand the difference between the two types of
velocity, Wikipedia actually has a really good page:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase_velocity](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase_velocity)
.

~~~
gus_massa
No. They only changed the group velocity. There are some very interesting
comment in a previous submission from another source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8909699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8909699)
(58 points, 4 days ago, 10 comments)

